
Engineering Windows 7: Windows Desktop Search - nreece
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2008/10/13/windows-desktop-search.aspx
======
makecheck
While the article is interesting, the title is misleading: it offers no
specifics _at all_ about how Windows 7 search improves, the entire thing is
about how Windows search currently works in Vista or XP.

The only mention of Windows 7 is at the end with the highly useless statement
"And we’ve done even more to improve performance and reliability for the
indexer in Windows 7 which you’ll soon see at the PDC.". What is "even more"?

